# Wood question?



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

Several months ago I had a friend replace the deck boards my the deck. There was quite a bit of left over scrap. These boards were 5/4" boards 6" wide & about 2 ft. long. It's treated for outside weather. Just wondering if it would be any good for board cut slingshots? Maybe I'll just fire up the band saw & cut some out to see.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im sure its good for slingshots, unless its soft wood. but most decks

are hardwood. if its still good, but not for slingshots, maybe you can use

it for swells and experimental designs. or cut yourself some silhouette

targets out of them. let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

Hope it works for slingshots. I have about 50 pieces of it at about 2 feet long.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

hmm... Im sure its Pine.. I'd venture to say that it would probably be ok.. But I would resaw it and laminate a core on the inside just to be on the safe side.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You need to find out for sure what it is first of all. Post some pictures here, someone will identify it.

I wouldn't bother with pine without a tough core and if it's treated for outdoor use, I wouldn't use it at all.


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

It is treated wood for outdoor decks & is pine. Now I have some bluebird houses to build.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

its prob yellow pine, very tuff stuff, nothing like white pine. if you drive a nail in the end yellow pine splits bad cause its so hard the nail acts like a wedge.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Trade some bluebird houses for bits of osage or oak or whatever hardwood you can snaffle and you're in business!


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

Sounds like a plan to me Ash. Love your guitars also & your shop tour. I play or try to play guitar but I am only a lowly bass player. I do own a couple, Fender Custom Shop Jazz Bass & Fender Precision Bass & Fender '69 Reissue Thinline Telecaster & 1957 Harmony Archtop Acoustic & Cordoba Classical. Love me some fine guitars & basses. :woot:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

You got good advice pressure treated wood should not be handled. The compound used sometimes contains arsenic ..so be careful!


----------



## GorillaFeet (May 13, 2013)

As others have said, you don't want to handle the pressure treated wood too much. However, the newer stuff contains copper rather than arsenic, but it's still kind of nasty. I personally wouldn't make bird houses out of it since if I don't want to touch it, it's probably not good for the birds to live in it.


----------

